# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Verejtje per Verejtje

## ilia spiro

Ja verejtja:




> Sapo morët një paralajmërim tek Forumi Shqiptar 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I/e dashur ilia spiro,
> 
> Sapo morët një paralajmërim tek Forumi Shqiptar.
> 
> Arsyeja:
> ...


Siç shihet nuk percaktohet se ku une nuk i jam referuar autorit,..une gjithnje e bej kete, veç ndonje rreshqitje e paqellimshme edhe mund te ndodhe se njerez jemi...
megjithese jù drejtova peronalisht z. dar-di (moderator) nuk mora sqarime...

keq puna edhe ketu me duket, po "rreshqasin" edhe moderatoret

----------


## Dar_di

Prona intelektuale, në forumin shqiptar, gjithnjë sipas rregullores funksionale të tij, është e pa cenueshme dhe e paprekshme. Në çdo shkrim apo lajm që sillet në forum, jeni të obliguar t`i bashkëngjitni edhe burimin e tyre, nëse është huazuar nga ndonjë libër, revistë, portal apo të tilla si këto. Nëse ndodhë e kundërta, vërejtjet dhe dënimet janë të pashmangshme dhe të pallogaritshme. Kjo, aq më pak nuk mund të arsyetohet në anëtarët që kanë stazh abonimi në forumin shqiptar. Vërejtja në fjalë u dha në përputhje me normat e forumit dhe vigjilencën obliguese që ngarkohet si pjesë e detyrës tonë. 

Vërejtja e shqiptuar justifikohet me shkrimet e bashkëngjitura më poshtë:

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=141401

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...9&postcount=87

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...82#post3325082

Nëse nuk jeni në dijeni për të drejtën e autorit, ju lusim që të vizitoni këtë lidhje e të mësoni më tepër për rregulloren e forumit dhe pikën e çështjes në fjalë.
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=43161

Mbetemi me shpresë se kemi arritur të japim sqarimet e nevojshme dhe se këto kanë kontribuuar në mirëkuptim për ju.

Gjithë të mirat!

Dar_di

----------

